# Lowland raised peat bog



## Lorna (Aug 8, 2012)

Planning on having your characters cross a lowland raised peat bog? 

Take a look at my bog blog Blog |


----------



## Zophos (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, archived.


----------

